# 28cc Craftsman Blower fuel delivery problem



## crashdet (Oct 16, 2009)

I just recently got a 28cc Craftsman Blower that has been in the family for years. It is an older model that does not have a primer bulb. When I first got it, the fuel lines were so rotten that they fall apart in your hands. I have replaced all the fuel lines, the in-tank filter and have cleaned out the fuel tank. Now I have put every thing together and it won't start because it gets no fuel. I can pour some in the carburetor and it fire right up then shuts off. You can suck fuel through the fuel line with not resistance, just doesn't suck into the carburetor. Anyone have any suggestions? Blower is probably 10 to 15 years old if not older, but runs good when you add gas to carburetor.


----------



## crashdet (Oct 16, 2009)

If it helps, the model number is 358.796980


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely the cafrb needs to be cleaned and rebuilt.


----------



## crashdet (Oct 16, 2009)

you know where I can get a rebuild kit. Not available from Sears


----------



## crashdet (Oct 16, 2009)

Nevermind, find it at Sears. Find it by using the Part number instead of Model number. If you use the Model number, they advise no longer available.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It most likely has a Zama or Walbro carb and the kits are available i'm sure. The mfg and model and stuff are stamped into the carb housing, for a Zama it will be like C1Q on one side and S42 on the other, a Walbro is usually WT-xxx type coding. Zama and Walbro have great info on their sites under the service/aftermarket tabs posted below. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------

